
DoX: DNS Queries over XMPP - moparisthebest
https://xmpp.org/extensions/xep-0418.html
======
Boulth
Cloudflare has a nice page for various fun ways to query DNS (via Twitter,
Google Sheets, email, etc.): [https://developers.cloudflare.com/1.1.1.1/fun-
stuff/](https://developers.cloudflare.com/1.1.1.1/fun-stuff/)

It seems DoX would fit in there perfectly!

~~~
moparisthebest
I wonder how one would go about contacting someone at cloudflare responsible
for that... :)

------
the_duke
I'd draw your attention to:

* the name of the protocol: DoX

* the name of the request: IQ-get

* lastly, the current date

edit: OK, this might not be a joke after all, but it sure has a few hints in
there.

~~~
moparisthebest
DoX is DNS-over-XMPP

DoH is DNS-over-HTTP

DoT is DNS-over-TLS

~~~
SamWhited
Yah, naming a DNS protocol DOX and then releasing it on the worst day of the
year on the internet might not have been a great idea… I suppose we should
have seen this coming :)

------
gariany
hmm... interesting, but why?

~~~
davecridland
There's an awful lot of "why not?" here. Remember, this is an Experimental
XEP. The XMPP Council saw no reason to actively block it, but that doesn't
mean we're all mad keen that everyone should rush out and do it.

There was an intense debate on whether it ought to be published as Standards
Track or Humorous...

~~~
moparisthebest
There are, however, already multiple independent implementations:

[https://github.com/wiktor-k/prosody-dox](https://github.com/wiktor-k/prosody-
dox)

[https://github.com/moparisthebest/jDnsProxy](https://github.com/moparisthebest/jDnsProxy)

------
mmastrac
[deleted]

~~~
SamWhited
This is a real protocol. It just got published yesterday and made its way onto
HN today.

~~~
ops4c0d3
Purely curious, what advantages does this give you in a corporate sort of
scenario where your login is probably authing against Active Directory? Does
this protocol offer any leverage for developers in a multi-forest setup via
API to programmatically choose domain controllers?

